# Katrin Sänger knackt Stör-Rekord!



## Bjoern_Dx (16. August 2019)

Forellenpuff halt - äh Störpuff. Kann man machen, aber nix für mich.


----------



## geomas (16. August 2019)

Das Stahlboot sieht gut aus. 
Der Rest interessiert mich nicht.


----------



## jkc (16. August 2019)

Na, der Fisch ist schon geil; krass das sowas im Süßwasser unterwegs sein könnte. Puff hin oder her - Petri! Und irgendwie habe ich im Titel gar nix vom Stahlboot gelesen.


----------



## Hering 58 (17. August 2019)

Schöne Bilder. Puff hin oder her - Petri.


----------



## Andal (17. August 2019)

So einen Fisch - und Störe werden im Drill regelrecht hysterisch - muss man erst mal ans Land bekommen. Petri Heil!

Ob sie dann aus Commercials, oder Vereinsseen stammen spielt da gar keine Rolle und das Fanggewässer ist ja auch kein Tümpel.


----------



## Uzz (17. August 2019)

Auf dem 2. Bild erkennt man deutlich die Verwandtschaft mit den Drachen in Game Of Thrones. Knuffiges Tierchen.


----------



## feko (17. August 2019)

Ja petri...würde gerne wissen auf was für einen Köder bzw auch in welcher tiefe er gefangen wurde.
hausen sollen ja bevorzugt im freiwasser rauben.
Vg


----------



## knutwuchtig (17. August 2019)

feko schrieb:


> Ja petri...würde gerne wissen auf was für einen Köder bzw auch in welcher tiefe er gefangen wurde.
> hausen sollen ja bevorzugt im freiwasser rauben.
> Vg




wo es doch ein Beluga ist !


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. August 2019)

Sicherlich ein gewaltiger Drill;

mein größter war exakt 100 cm und war wie ein Baumstamm, der quer liegt, heranzukurbeln.


----------



## feko (17. August 2019)

Hausen und Beluga ist das gleiche. ..
lg


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. August 2019)

Dickes Petri. Schöner Artikel, schöner Fisch. Einziger Wermutstropfen ist das dritte Foto, wenn da wirklich noch 2,20 mtr STÖR dran waren wo ist die Rettungsleine an der Anglerin bei der Wassertiefe wo sie steht?


----------



## fishhawk (18. August 2019)

Hallo,

Perti und Respekt an die Fängerin, besonders als Frau tut man sich da im Drill nicht unbedingt leicht.



Andal schrieb:


> das Fanggewässer ist ja auch kein Tümpel.



Kommt immer auf die Relation an. Vor ca. 25 Jahren hab ich z.B. im Kaspischen Meer auf Beluga geangelt, allerdings vom Boot aus. Das ist dann schon ne andere Gewässergröße. 



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> wenn da wirklich noch 2,20 mtr STÖR dran waren wo ist die Rettungsleine an der Anglerin bei der Wassertiefe wo sie steht?



Sieht schon so aus, dass da noch jede Menge Schnur auf der Rolle ist. War evtl. in der Endphase des Drills?


----------



## buttweisser (18. August 2019)

Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Forellenpuff halt - äh Störpuff. Kann man machen, aber nix für mich.


....muß man aber nicht. Auch nix für mich. Fischpuff und Angeln paßt irgendwie nicht zusammen.


----------



## Andal (18. August 2019)

Was ist ein Fischpuff?
Was ist eine kommerzielle Angelanlage?
Was ist ein mehr als mäßig besetzter Vereinssee?


----------



## geomas (18. August 2019)

^ Fragen über Fragen. 
Die den Leser verwirrende Pressemeldung trägt leider nicht zur Erhellung bei.


----------



## Jason (18. August 2019)

geomas schrieb:


> Das Stahlboot sieht gut aus.
> Der Rest interessiert mich nicht.





geomas schrieb:


> Das Stahlboot sieht gut aus.
> Der Rest interessiert mich nicht.


Das stimmt. Aber ich finde, die Frau ist auch hübsch.

Gruß Jason


----------



## DUSpinner (19. August 2019)

Sie hat die Haare schön


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. August 2019)

Erstaunlich, ich habe mir den Stör angesehen.


----------



## Fischer45 (19. August 2019)

Schön, schön!


----------



## Casso (21. August 2019)

Mal wieder interessante Beiträge von ein paar Neidern hier. Bleibt wohl nie aus 

Petri zum Fisch. Es war bestimmt ein spannender Drill und ich kann absolut nachvollziehen dass Katrin auch noch rund eine Stunde nach dem Drill fix und alle war.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. August 2019)

feko schrieb:


> Ja petri...würde gerne wissen auf was für einen Köder bzw auch in welcher tiefe er gefangen wurde.
> hausen sollen ja bevorzugt im freiwasser rauben.
> Vg


Das kann ich bestätigen.
Meinen größten (1,90m) habe ich ebenfalls im Freiwasser (2-3 Meter unter der Wasseroberfläche ein angebotenes Forellenstück) gefangen.
Einen noch größeren (schätze 2,20 - 2,50m) habe ich nach längeren Drill verloren, weil der Fisch ausgestiegen ist. Das sind Kräfte gewesen, holy shoooot... Wenn die von einer auf der anderen Sekunde die Richtung wechseln, da kommt man dann schon ins Schwitzen und die Muskeln (ich habe leider nichts in den Armen) brennen


----------



## Andal (27. August 2019)

Einen großen Stör lässt man in einem 40 ha Gewässer auch nicht mal eben so lange werken, bis er müde ist. Die geben im Drill alles. Die Rede ist ja auch nicht von einem 25 x 50 m Tümpel ohne jede Struktur!


----------

